# The Legend of Heroes: Sen no Kiseki



## Regster (Dec 26, 2012)

for all loyal fans toward Eiyuu Densetsu:Kiseki series be happy,Falcom just recently has announced another entry for Kiseki Series
This new title name Sen no Kiseki, is in development for the Playstation 3 and Playstation Vita. Featuring a new "Tactic Link" battle system and a free-moving camera, the game looks to have received a significant visual overhaul from past titles. It will take place in the Erebonian Empire, a place often referenced throughout the Kiseki series. In addition, an all-new four-character cast will take center stage.


with plan to release on PS3 there might a high possibility maybe we will get the Localization this time
if Falcom want to compete Kiseki outside Portable they also should start rely for the market in europe's
it's truly a gold mine i say,suck if they  still want persist for release in Japan only
here the some teaser :


----------

